# VMR's



## kellyx5 (Oct 20, 2011)

Help guys, looking at ordering a VMR wheel package. Couple of questions I'm ordering 18 x 8.5 front and 18 x 9.5 rear. What offset will I need and what is the biggest tire I can run front and rear? Thanks for your help!

Keith


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

*Purchasing VMR's*

Here is what I know, VMR VBS3 are available 18x8.5 40 offset which fit 4mm closer to strut and 8mm out past current stock wheel with a 245/40/18 tire in general. Tire brand can make a difference, I chose Nitto NT05's. I went with 18x9.5 for the rear 45 offset which fit 22mm closer to rear strut and 16mm out past current stock wheel. I chose 275/35/18 Nitto NT05's for the rear, with this fit I will be rolling rear fenders and installing BMR drag bags 8 or 9psi to prevent fender rub. A 265/30/18 should fit without rear fender roll, but these cars vary a bit from the factory. A replacement spring kit could help with tire/fender issues. I goggle searched tire/wheel fitment calculators and found them to be helpful and measured current wheel tire with numbers from calculator for above numbers. I will be installing my wheels over the winter, I will let you know how it went.


----------



## kellyx5 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks a ton for your input. I have since seen tons of wheels that look almost identical to the VMR's. I wonder if this is a "get what you pay for" type deal or one is maybe lighter than the other? Really dont know what Im going to do now. I would like to get buy without rolling the fender or drag bags! 265's should look pretty good. Does anybody have a pic or link to a GOAT with a 265 on the rear? As always thanks guys for all your help!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

kellyx5 said:


> Does anybody have a pic or link to a GOAT with a 265 on the rear?


265/35/18 on 18x9.5 35mm


----------



## kellyx5 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, your car looks great! I will be ordering my wheels over the winter as well. I will post pics then. What type of tail light is that? looks awesome!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

04 tail lights that i tinted along with the blinker and backups.


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Have you purchased and installed your wheels yet? Very interested in seeing how they turned out. I'm also interested in this combination and don't want to roll my fenders.
Thanks,


----------

